# Common Coder interview questions



## greg.blizzard@yahoo.com (Aug 26, 2012)

*Hi everyone! I'm taking my CPC Exam on Sept. 1st & was wondering if anyone could help out with common Coder interview questions, or if there's a website with those questions listed. I just wanna be prepared so when/if I pass my exam the 1st try & get certified, I'll be ready for interviews. Thank you for your time.
*


----------



## WilloKeays (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck on your exam!!

First and foremost - if you nave no experience at all as a Coder don't expect to be landing any interviews right away.  I passed my exam in April and have yet to receive 1 interview for a Coding position.  I've 110 resumes out so far, with 27 rejection letters.  You'll want to send out your resume for Externships {where you work for free}, front desk, receptionist, billing clerk, records clerk, etc ... rather than for Coder positions.  The majority of Coder positions listed are asking not only for Certification, but 2 - 5 years experience in Coding.

Good news is I have an interview this week for an entry level billing position and am keeping my fingers crossed on this one.  I'm not sure how many more rejection letters I can handle!

I've found that Glassdoor.com is a great resource to research companies.  Many of the companies listed have reviews from actual employees, notes from those who have interviewed with the company, and salary information for positions specific for your part of the country.


----------



## greg.blizzard@yahoo.com (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for wishing me luck. I'm ready for the exam & have been studyin for the last 4-5 months since I got out of college in April. 

As for as experience, I have no coding experience. I volunteer at a local hospital & have been taling to the guy who's the director of the HIM department at the hospital. I've been picking his brain when I could & he's been gratious enough to take time out of his busy day & offer me advice & tidbits of information. Hopefully he'll be nice enough to give me a chance if I pass the exam.

In the last few months, I've been passing my resume around to every doctors office in town. Since I'm not certified as a coder yet, I was just looking for front office work or maybe some filling work so I could get some experience in a healthcare setting yanno? But no luck. They look at my resume & see that I took medical billing & coding in college & they pretty much wonder why I want a receptionist poistion. But I didnt let that stop me. I kept passing out my resume until I had a month left til my CPC exam. I just figured there wasnt any point in gettin a second job now, then if I get certified & got offered a coding position, I'd have to quit the 2nd job.

But yea like u said most places want people that have 2+ years experience. But that just goes back to the old addage, how do you get experience unless someone gives you a chance yanno? Gets frustrating after awhile.

But I'll see how that goes when/if I get certified. Then if worse comes to worse, I could always re-locate to 2 other cities near where I live. I'd rather not re-locate but just tryin to keep my options open.

Good luck with the job. & thanks for the info


----------

